# ixeo time 586



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Looking at these....always liked them.

It is the right length for me, but would appreciate others view. What about storage? Is the bathroom big enough (I prefer a good kitchen, but I do use the bathroom for showers). Where do you store outside chairs/ ramps etc? Is there room for a second leisure battery? Does the step retract automatically (mine does and I would be afraid I would forget!). 

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good size gas locker 2 x 11kg gaslow should fit in with ease.

Front offside locker has a step inside so big stuff like chairs may be a problem.

Not sure I like the fridge flue being right under the kitchen window, fumes could come in.

Don't like the lounge or the sliding table, drink spills waiting to happen, says it will seat 7, but they might feel a bit squished, more so when the bed comes down for sleeping 4, nah, never get used to that, plus it's electric, what happens when it blows a fuse.

Do not like drop down beds, climbing over eachother gets old VERY quickly, but did like the steps rather than a awful ladder, kinder to naked feet.

Kitchen is a brilliant layout, Liz would love that, but why such a small fridge, a fridge freezer would have gone in there easily, crap Smev oven, silly small sink, Kitchen lighting is old hat but new in a Moho and useful.

Bathroom is awful, wheel arch in the way, the swing sink is a leak point for the future.

Only one outside locker, although that can be fixed after purchase, even DIY if you're any good.

Cheap for a Burstner though.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Now that is what I call an informative reply.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I aim to please, I get it in the neck if I miss


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, Kev. The drop down bed is a bonus for me, I think. Saves making up beds every night, but does not take up space. Don't want to go longer than 6m (space on drive). 
I need to look at one properly. You are correct, the bathroom does look small and as I avoid sites I want a shower I can use easily. The fridge is 145l....big compared to the c.90l I have now so luxury! I agree about the cooker. I would prefer a 3 burner gas hob with one elec hotplate on a proper cooker.
I can't find a similar layout that offers more unless I go to an £80k Hymer! I clearly need a lottery win!
Outside locker space also seems a bit tight.

Wish I could design my own!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For that kind of money you could have a fantastic one built to your own spec.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Does anyone here have one of these?


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Is this of any help?






For me, the lack of interior lockers is the biggest problem


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Well, they like it! Still some questions, will there be sufficient storage space for all my junk?! . I have now seen ine and mostly like it. I have also viewed several others. For no real reason the Adria 590 did not appeal, neither did a Chausson...just an irrational feeling! I did like the Rapido 604ff, but it is several thousand more than the Burstner. The only van on my shortlist I have yet to view is the Pilote G600L. That is an A class and a lot more money.

Anyone got any of these or views to help me decide? Thanks.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

if you want lots of storage, you really need to lock at a m/h with a large rear garage/locker, ideally with access doors on both sides. we've just come back from France having taken 2 bikes (plus bike kit), 4 sets of skis and boots (plus ancillary kit such as poles, crampons, ice axes, rucsacs etc), 2 chairs, 2 blocks, 5 gripmats, snowchains, and various other junk that stays in all year - all in the rear garage. If I'd put the bike rack on, I could have taken 2 more bikes!

plenty of m/h's out there with these - always European - we have a Rollerteam T-line 700


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Thanks but most have a dinette arrangement so no comfortable lounge. I don't need a whole garage, but do need somewhere to put hook ip cables, ramps etc.
I go to Scotland in the winter so outside evening living is a minimal part as it gets dark early hence looking at decent living area layouts. The 2 or 3 I mention fit best so far but wonderedif anyone has any of them and could say where they put the outdoor bits like levelling ramps.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

4maddogs said:


> Thanks but most have a dinette arrangement so no comfortable lounge. I don't need a whole garage, but do need somewhere to put hook ip cables, ramps etc.
> I go to Scotland in the winter so outside evening living is a minimal part as it gets dark early hence looking at decent living area layouts. The 2 or 3 I mention fit best so far but wonderedif anyone has any of them and could say where they put the outdoor bits like levelling ramps.


we have plenty of internal space as the Rollerteam doesn't have a fixed table so we have a lot of room to move - and as ours is the non-family version it has no Luton bed over the cab are so we can also stand full height. not having a fixed table was key for us as they waste a lot of space when not needed. the table folds up and stows away in the wardrobe.

and we spent 3 weeks in it in January in temps down to -20C in the Alps so it was our living room per se.

sadly, nobody seems to do this kind of layout any more but perhaps it's worth checking out a preowned one??


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Just typed a reply but it diapoeared! 
It has to be 6m and no longer. 
I also want the same layout as the vans mentioned not a dinette arrsngement which is not my idea of a comfortable lounge. That pretty much rules out a garage I think. 
I don't need garage space just somewhere yo put hose pipes, elec cables levelling ramps etc. 
I hoped there may be some prople with these vans that could say where and how they store such stuff. It is hard to visualise in an empty van.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

When we were away last year we met a couple with a Pilote Sensation and had a good look round it. We fell in love with it and if we ever change ours will certainly consider one.
It was under 6m and had a drop down bed and an L shaped lounge layout. The bathroom was enormous , went right across the back with separate shower. The kitchen was probably a bit smaller than you would like but well laid out.
There was plenty of storage. The locker at the back had a lower section which went right under the bathroom and stored their chairs and outside table. There was also a large pullout drawer outside.
They are pricey though! We will wait for a used one in a couple of years maybe!

Cazzie


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Cazzie, that sounds like the one I want to look at; the G600l sensation... £65,000 though!
Glad you were impressed as it is hard to judge from pictures.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

It is now between the Pilote and the i586. The only thing holding me back from the 586 is storage in the lounge. Can anyone tell me where they put ipads, books, maps etc when on the move, please? I usually have about 10 books at a time, radio, bits and pieces, maps etc
The Pilote has underbed cupboards, but it is over £12k more money.....3 grand a locker! 

I shouldn't have looked at the Pilote as it is very nice indeed, but you have to draw a limit somewhere ....brankruptcy is not an attractive alternative! TIA


----------



## BustnerBadger (May 13, 2017)

*Burstner Ixeo time soveriegn 586*

Picked ours up in March and had a narrowboat previously. New to motor homes. We are pleased with it. We also didn't want anything over 6m. The drop down bed is great. The lower bed is rubbish you can't really get it flat to sleep on Burstner haven't got this right. Have even tried Duvalay mattress toppers on it turned the cushions upside down moved them around but I can't get a flat bed area to lie on comfortably so I will stick with the drop down. The sink needs a cover to give more food prep room so a cheap chopping board 30 cm dia works well. Shower was the reason I brought this over others as you can get a good shower when you have to without wetting everything else in the room. The space below in the locker works but you have to be organised. I get 2 decent seats a table, levellers, power cable, waste pipe and boots in there. I'm really pleased with it. A great drive as I opted for the comformatic drive. I have complained about the dometic hob as the chrome has flaked on the rings after 1 st use cheap plating. Looking forward to many miles of fun. Motor homes are a compromise so it's about what are you willing to and what you aren't

Baz


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the review of your van. Very excited to get mine soon. I worry a little about storage, but it will make me sort out the rubbish I take and have not used for 7 years!


----------

